# Shifa College Of Medicine Interviews And Admissions



## haroonafzaal (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Guys.. I got 965 in fsc . Matric 968.. And In test disappointingly 258  what are my chances of admission .. My total aggregate comes out to be 64% (without interview) .. like out of 87.5% so i guess after interview maybe it will top 70% .. by the way how much marks do they give for an average interview ? : /


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

haroonafzaal said:


> Hey Guys.. I got 965 in fsc . Matric 968.. And In test disappointingly 258  what are my chances of admission .. My total aggregate comes out to be 64% (without interview) .. like out of 87.5% so i guess after interview maybe it will top 70% .. by the way how much marks do they give for an average interview ? : /


I've read varying opinions about what the closing merit for last year was, but the highest I've seen is 69% so I say you shouldn't lose hope at all, considering lesser people applied this year, some might back out due to the PMDC issue, and the test wasn't easy either.


----------



## haroonafzaal (Oct 2, 2014)

Did you apply too? what is ur aggregate? And sure i wont lose hope I.A


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

haroonafzaal said:


> Did you apply too? what is ur aggregate? And sure i wont lose hope I.A


I did. I got 65.2, not much different than yours. In fact most people on this forum have an aggregate in 60s.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

haroonafzaal said:


> Hey Guys.. I got 965 in fsc . Matric 968.. And In test disappointingly 258  what are my chances of admission .. My total aggregate comes out to be 64% (without interview) .. like out of 87.5% so i guess after interview maybe it will top 70% .. by the way how much marks do they give for an average interview ? : /


in lahore you should apply in BDS  sorry no idea about islamabad


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

The Shifa admission office has told me 69% closing aggregate in the email reply. Not sure with or without interviews.


----------



## haroonafzaal (Oct 2, 2014)

Okay thats great.. But do you know when are they going to call for interviews??:woot:


----------

